# Sundown bump comp 3/16



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2013)

Course was looking good all week then the temps crashed.  oh well, what can you do.  Hammer beat Sisson to take home the grand.  Brian and I were the only hacks involved, all the other clits bailed.  wtf guys?????  :razz:  Beer truck was there as was a band this year.  really good time.  some sick skiing involved considering the bumps were frozen solid.  We need more turnout though if this is to continue.  congrats to all involved.  Ski Dorks son skied awesome but was unseated as champion of the under 18 group after a 4 year winning streak.  Like i said, he still skied awesome.  only thing the temps really changed were what people were throwing for airs.  alot less 3's and i don't think i saw any 7's unlike past years.

oh and brian beat gumby and the easter bunny to win the consolation round.  that shit was priceless.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2013)

some pics here http://mogulskiing.net/index.php/photos/ski-sundown-2013.html?page=1

i saw Jack in the pix but not on the bracket, did he ski?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2013)

congratz B  on the new skis!


----------



## Abubob (Mar 17, 2013)

What - no video?


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes I was there and fell again and again. I had the worst run of the day and dislocated my shoulder to boot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> Yes I was there and fell again and again. I had the worst run of the day and dislocated my shoulder to boot.



oh, that sucks!  sorry to hear that Jack.  I hope the shoulder heals fast.  Done for season?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2013)

looks nasty jack.  full weight from the crash on the right shoulder.  no give in those this year.   heal up brother, looks like a long spring season still.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just sore. It was real quick and went back in on its own( not even 2 seconds).  Heating pad and rest a few days then should be good to go.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2013)

It was the left shoulder that went out, but the right is ok just a little sore.


----------



## Angus (Mar 18, 2013)

You going to change your avatar picture to one of those above? My shoulder is still sore from a bump spill I took out west 5 weeks ago.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope ya heal up quick Jack...Course looked pretty firm....The reason I bailed...

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

powhunter said:


> The reason I bailed...
> 
> Steveo


How was shopping at the mall?


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 18, 2013)

no greg? did dis make a guest appearance?

course looks awesome. too bad they were rock hard.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

Heal up Jack!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2013)

skiadikt said:


> no greg? did dis make a guest appearance?
> 
> course looks awesome. too bad they were rock hard.



greg came with his kids but didn't compete.  he had a show the night before so didn't get there till after registration closed.  no dis, ski dork said he got an email from him, i guess he hasn't skied all year.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 18, 2013)

Angus said:


> You going to change your avatar picture to one of those above? My shoulder is still sore from a bump spill I took out west 5 weeks ago.



+1

I have never learned to tuck my shoulder on a fall like that either. I fractured my wrist once and wrenched the shoulder pretty bad once. The wrist healed pretty quickly as I was only 20 at the time. The shoulder took over a year to normal.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2013)

The comp turned out to be a great time.  Sure the course was challenging, but isn't that kind of the point?  I'm glad I entered, and not just because I got a pair of skis out of it.  Next year we'll have better weather and hopefully more competitors!

I'm happy that I didn't enter my kids like I originally planned on doing, that would have been pretty rough on them.  Aside from being firm, it was also a lot longer than previous years!

I hope someone has video of my consolation round against Gumby and the Easter Bunny! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2013)

bvibert said:


> The comp turned out to be a great time.  Sure the course was challenging, but isn't that kind of the point?  I'm glad I entered, and not just because I got a pair of skis out of it.  Next year we'll have better weather and hopefully more competitors!
> 
> I'm happy that I didn't enter my kids like I originally planned on doing, that would have been pretty rough on them.  Aside from being firm, it was also a lot longer than previous years!
> 
> I hope someone has video of my consolation round against Gumby and the Easter Bunny! :lol:



Congrats, what kind of skis did you win?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2013)

More comp pictures from the resident Sundown photographer, Luke Wayne Photography, here: http://lukewaynephotography.smugmug...-2013/28475017_Q3dPd9#!i=2412488516&k=Mjbbcgd


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats, what kind of skis did you win?



K2 244 Bump skis.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2013)

bvibert said:


> K2 244 Bump skis.



Nice, should of had your 2 competitors in the pic with you!


----------



## 180 (Mar 20, 2013)

Guys and  Girls, as always a great time put on by the Sundown crew.  Bob, Chris, Jarod and the whole team are to be commended.  As said before, course was solid and this old man can was not going to huck those airs without some sun. I did give PJ a run for his money was once again, this time i was on the losing side.  Randy and Kirk were awesome and the win was well deserved.  Of course, the differences in red and blue were tell tale.  Hopefully I'll get there one more time for some on a warm afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for continuing to support the event 180!  It means a lot to us that guys like you keep coming back.

I don't know if you saw it, but Chris from mogulskiing.net got an awesome shot of your daffy:

http://mogulskiing.net/index.php/photos/ski-sundown-2013/909-sundown-2013-3.html?page=5


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2013)

Love these threads. This event delivers.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2013)

I just realized the bunny hit the big booter.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for continuing to support the event 180!  It means a lot to us that guys like you keep coming back.
> 
> I don't know if you saw it, but Chris from mogulskiing.net got an awesome shot of your daffy:
> 
> http://mogulskiing.net/index.php/photos/ski-sundown-2013/909-sundown-2013-3.html?page=5



thought this was Pat at first, but then quickly realized the ski pants in the photo are far too nice to be his.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> thought this was Pat at first, but then quickly realized the ski pants in the photo are far too nice to be his.  :lol:



i will take that as a compliment.  180 gets alot more air then i do.  fuck the pants comment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2013)

You don't give yourself enough credit, seen some pics of you doing uber radical daffys.  

One of these years the planets will align and I'll make it down.  Just got back from 4 days in Florida, but would have much rather been at the Sundown comp.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2013)

2knees said:


> I just realized the bunny hit the big booter.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 8384



Yeah, those dudes are nuts!  You can't see shit in those costumes, and they were on snowblades...


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2013)

bvibert said:


> More comp pictures from the resident Sundown photographer, Luke Wayne Photography, here: http://lukewaynephotography.smugmug...-2013/28475017_Q3dPd9#!i=2412488516&k=Mjbbcgd



Everybody looks great. Its awesome to see so many kids in there. My fav was the kid with no poles with his tongue sticking out the whole way. His second run he's got one pole to improve his rhythm I guess. Huge smile on his face. Even Gumby after taking a header comes up smilin'!


----------

